# Profile advice



## Eric Davidson (Aug 12, 2016)

This newbie needs a bit of advice on the attached pic. This is an accent piece of a dresser I want to duplicate. Could this have been done with a v groove bit or a plunge round over or a combination of multiple bits? The v looks softer that sample profiles I've seen and a plunge round over makes a wider gap at the bottom. 
Thanks for any tips in tackling this. 

Best
Eric


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Eric..
to the best place you need to be...

I'll take a stab at it...

the block/rail is an add on...
the top edges are done w/ a round over bit..
the ''V'' notches are done w/ a handrail finger grip bit...
or a portion od a handrail profile..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Close to a finger pull profile for cupboard doors too, where you don`t use handles or knobs.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like when members fill out there profile


----------



## Eric Davidson (Aug 12, 2016)

You guys are awesome! I never even looked at that bit. Thanks


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Eric; I see you live in Crossville. Next time you get close to Murfreesboro drop in and say hello.

PS- Don't tell any one but this is a great place to hang out.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Stick to Stick with a high five*



Stick486 said:


> Welcome Eric..
> to the best place you need to be...
> 
> I'll take a stab at it...
> ...


I initially started with the overall shape and then started working in what order I would make the cuts to get the shape and then got confused on how I would present the piece to the awaiting bit. But stick just looked at the end grain of the wood to see symmetry and then do glue on addition for square profile.

Wisdom and experience is why we are here. 
(Keep It Simple Stupid)

Thanks Stick

Cheers from Stupid


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PaulH said:


> Wisdom and experience is why we are here.
> (Keep It Simple Stupid)
> 
> Cheers from Stupid


thanks... just wiling to share...

now for the record...

your *KISS* statement is for the hopeless...
you caught on PDQ...
so for you and your ilk that's... Keep It Super Simple..
or... Make it Super Simple (MISS)...
(every time I use KISS/MISS somebody gets offended) *SNORK*...

now that cheers from can't apply...
stupid is telling her she's too wide to fall in w/ the seat up...

then again stupid can't be fixed...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eric.


----------



## Eric Davidson (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello,
I'd like to circle back on this question/post and I need to say as a novice I don't want to offend any of the experienced woodworkers that have made suggestions. But, I can't seem to find a router profile that would come close to duplicating this piece. A handrail bit creates a far wider groove that could match this piece and I haven't seen any that could replicate the somewhat uniform smooth rounded groove that appears. I do want to add that (if not obvious) this is a 2" X 3/4" rail that is attached to the edge of an existing cabinet for purely decorative purposes. Only 1 side is visible so I'm not sure why they routed on both sides. Again, maybe a bit was able to route both sides at the same time and I don't have the vision to see what kind of bit that would be. I also looked at cabinet finger grips but nothing looks to work for this. Maybe if someone has a suggestion (or link) to a specific bit they think would work....

Thanks guys.
Eric


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

have you looked at using only a portion of the bit...
time to collect illustrated bit and molding profile catalogs..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Another possibility is using a fairly small round nose bit for the bottom of the vee and using a 90 degree bit or a table saw to do the slopes. Sometimes you also have to think more than one pass, more than one bit, and sometimes more than one tool. BTW, some letter carving bits would come close to that too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see point cutting round over or plunge round over..
look to many of them...

Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's hard to get a feel for how large the profile is but how about starting off with a round nose bit to get depth and the start of the profile and then cut the top in two passes using a point-cutting round over bit. May take a little trial and error to get the tip of the round over bit lined up with the edges of the initial groove?

MLCS groove forming router bits


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

An alternative to the plunge plunge roundover or point cutting roundover suggested by @Stick486 is a Drawing Line Edge Beading, which as different radii for two sides of the curves around the grooves. For example, Amana 54356. Looking further at the bottom groove I am inclined to thing that both a plunge roundover or plunge ogee following a drawing line edge beading bit. The two different radii and the rounded bottom of the groove seem to me that at least tow different bits had to have been used.


----------

